# Great secretary, Jealous Wife



## tmelan (Jan 20, 2009)

I have a great secretary the core of the office, and my wife is very jealous of her and wants me to get rid of her. Did anybody have this problem before and how did it end up.


----------



## bwalley (Jan 7, 2009)

tmelan said:


> I have a great secretary the core of the office, and my wife is very jealous of her and wants me to get rid of her. Did anybody have this problem before and how did it end up.


Is your secretary hot?

If she is, that can be part of the problem.

If you talk to your wife about how great your secretary is, that will also cause a problem.

If I ever hired a secretary, she would have to weigh 300 lbs and be a licker, otherwise my wife would be jealous.


----------



## SelfContract (Dec 6, 2007)

Easy, just hook up a wireless cam (w/internet YouTube access) for your wife to monitor/watch secretary's desk at her home!.. Nah, .. then she might starts to wonder.... "Why the heck that secretary keeps going into that office bathroom all-da-time!?.. will you be in there too..?? "...LOL..I'm just teasing ya.. j/k..:no: :whistling


----------



## tmelan (Jan 20, 2009)

She nice looking, but shes great.


----------



## wallmaxx (Jun 18, 2007)

Sounds like its your wife's problem. 

If there is no hanky panky going on...then she, like most women, hate to feel that they aren't number one in the world. 

Sounds like she feels threatened by this capable other woman. She needs to use those emotions to push herself to be better at everything she does...not tear down someone else for being the best that they can be.

You are in a tough position. Proceed with caution. I wish you the wisdom of Solomon for this one.


----------



## Mr. Mike (Dec 27, 2008)

It sounds like you are making an excuse to keep her, saying she is the core of the office now I have to wonder how long has all this been going on and how long has she worked there?


----------



## BreyerConstruct (May 22, 2006)

Who's more important?
What can be done to alleviate concerns, but keep productivity? Maybe the wife spends more time in the office? you work from home more?

~Matt


----------



## Celtic (May 23, 2007)

Does the Mrs. have an open invitation to visit the office?
Does she exercise it?


----------



## Fence & Deck (Jan 23, 2006)

Back some years ago, we had a tall redheaded british girl for a bookkeeper. She was stunning, and, according to most of my foremen, quite "accomodating". My wife never once said a thing. Nor did I ever "do" anything, although I was sorely tempted.


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

Get rid of your Secretary and you immediately castrate yourself. You will hand your Cajones over to your Spouse on a Silver Platter. Once this offense has been committed, you can NEVER grow them back. EVER. 



Put "The Pants" back on and Rule the Cave!!!!

End of Question and Consternation.


----------



## bwalley (Jan 7, 2009)

MALCO.New.York said:


> Put "The Pants" back on and Rule the Cave!!!!
> 
> End of Question and Consternation.


He could also "Tony Danza" his secretary in front of his wife and show them both who the boss is.


http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=tony+danza


----------



## A W Smith (Oct 14, 2007)

*make the two compete like on "the bachelor"*

marry the secretary. :thumbup:


----------



## Celtic (May 23, 2007)

bwalley said:


> He could also "Tony Danza" his secretary in front of his wife and show them both who the boss is.


:laughing:

The UD may be mankind's finest achievement :thumbup:


----------



## BHR (Jan 7, 2009)

just remind your wife that oral is not sex and that Monica is an asset to your company :laughing:


----------



## Houston's (Nov 30, 2006)

make ur wife spind some time at the office, so she can get to know her. 
maby then she will let her guard down..... Then you jump on it. lol jk:shutup:


----------



## HomeWS (Jan 15, 2009)

Hey, how do we know the wife isn't the one asking pretending to be her husband? And is the secretary married?


----------



## SelfContract (Dec 6, 2007)

HomeWS said:


> *Hey, how do we know the wife isn't the one asking pretending to be her husband?* And is the secretary married?


 
It does not matter. They said "*If there was no fire, there ain't magic smoke!"..* So if the wife smelled something "smoking" as of now, then somebody (him) had already B-B-Q someone (sec) *many times* in the first place!!  :thumbup::whistling

Ain't it magic smoke, anyone !!??:shutup:


----------



## platinumLLC (Nov 18, 2008)

Just tell your wife tht she can take over all the secretaries work and problem solved. Maybe give her that option and if she doesn't like that than tell her she left you no choice but to marry the secretary so she can do both jobs!


----------



## A W Smith (Oct 14, 2007)

*can you illustrate the problem for us?*

pictures of the secretary might help,:thumbup:


Boyd Coddington made his ex Battle Axe his secretary, Guess it put him in his grave.


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

platinumLLC said:


> Just tell your wife tht she can take over all the secretaries work and problem solved. Maybe give her that option and if she doesn't like that than tell her she left you no choice but to marry the secretary so she can do both jobs!


That is one "Painted in to a Corner" scenario!!!! I LIKE IT!


----------



## SelfContract (Dec 6, 2007)

silvertree said:


> I had a great looking and very capable secretary (20 years ago) when married to my first wife. My wife was nuts with jealousy, waitresses couldn't
> refill my coffee without my wife having a reaction. As foxy as she was I couldn't get the subs to leave after conducting business. Then she starts wearing a _*I like girls button to work*_. Yep! She was.:blink:
> 
> *The exwife and the secretary became buddies are now happily something or other with a couple of other gals*.:whistling
> ...


 

*Ex-wife = ******. :w00t::notworthy:shutup:


----------



## Bob Mariani (Nov 28, 2008)

tmelan said:


> I have a great secretary the core of the office, and my wife is very jealous of her and wants me to get rid of her. Did anybody have this problem before and how did it end up.


My wife and her had a long talk. Decided I needed both. Been a good thing for 18 years now. Sometimes we just need to communicate with these woman creatures.


----------



## Static Design (Nov 30, 2008)

Keep your bitches in check, problem solved.


----------



## outlaw (Jan 7, 2009)

Malco is right on the money. You are the man. You set the culture. In your company and in your home. If you can't do that you will never realize your full potential.

Besides that you should lay the secretary. Nailer sailor:sailor:


----------



## ChainsawCharlie (Jan 16, 2008)

tmelan said:


> I have a great secretary the core of the office, and my wife is very jealous of her and wants me to get rid of her. Did anybody have this problem before


*raising hand*



> and how did it end up.


Divorce.


----------



## rbsremodeling (Nov 12, 2007)

ChainsawCharlie said:


> *raising hand*
> 
> 
> 
> Divorce.



PUNK:laughing::laughing:


----------



## Bodger (Oct 23, 2008)

rbsremodeling said:


> PUNK:laughing::laughing:


:laughing: Hey Rory ....you had dinner yet Bud? ..:laughing:


----------



## rbsremodeling (Nov 12, 2007)

No late night poptart snacking after that one:blink:


----------



## Bodger (Oct 23, 2008)

rbsremodeling said:


> No late night poptart snaking after that one:blink:


 ...she does discourage the urge to nibble, doesn't she?
..That's my LOOCEEEL Honey!
Woofah...


----------



## BreyerConstruct (May 22, 2006)

I was going to have a snack... i might just skip the water now.
Thanks...

~Matt


----------



## Bodger (Oct 23, 2008)

BreyerConstruct said:


> I was going to have a snack... i might just skip the water now.
> Thanks...
> 
> ~Matt


:laughing: My LOOOCEEEL Honey is good for curbing all urges....

Ya think she smells good Matt?....I'll bet she does...maybe not....


----------



## ChainsawCharlie (Jan 16, 2008)

Something about a girl with a gap in her teeth...

It's like a target.

:jester::whistling


----------



## J-Peffer (Mar 3, 2007)

You can't let your wife's emotions and jelousy run your business, or it will be ran in the ground.

If you want to let her do that, let her hire all your help. You let her win this battle, she'll be firing anyone she wants from that point on.

Honestly, I'd consider a few councilor appointments to have a mediator to get to the bottom of the problem.


----------



## pcplumber (Oct 12, 2008)

*I had severe problems with secretaries*

In my younger days, I would advertise for secretaries in Japanese newspapers and every applicant was a Japanese college student.


----------



## dirt diggler (May 14, 2006)

bighammer said:


> I was also thinking about a kinky three way..anyone??:thumbup:


um .... :blink::blink: ... it's not that kinda forum, dude










:laughing:


----------



## ChainsawCharlie (Jan 16, 2008)

Bone Saw said:


> nevermind the fact that your wife wants you to fire this woman, reason being her own damn insecureties, A: she'll collect unemployment, and B:she finds the right lawyer and sue's you.
> all the cutsey responses are funny and all, but this is serious *****, I just got out of the most morbidly depressing, controlling, oppressive, guilt laden 2 year relationship with a jealous, neurotic, manipulative, megalomaniac, you need to axe this wife or you will hate yourself for it later



Words of wisdom.


----------



## RidgeWalker (Nov 1, 2006)

tmelan said:


> I have a great secretary the core of the office, and my wife is very jealous of her and wants me to get rid of her. Did anybody have this problem before and how did it end up.


Assuming you kept the law and hired her for her qualifications, I'd have a heart to heart with your wife and tell her to grow up!


----------



## rbsremodeling (Nov 12, 2007)

I am saying this for everyone to see if tmelan does not come back and post what happens with this situation. He will be in my cross hairs every time he posts on CT


----------



## Bodger (Oct 23, 2008)

rbsremodeling said:


> I am saying this for everyone to see if tmelan does not come back and post what happens with is this situation. He will be in my cross hairs everytime he posts on CT


 He's only posted twice since the original, he may have faded. 
Maybe he ran off with the secretary or the old lady whacked him out....

Could be time for that cat story to come back in the meantime...:clap:


----------



## Chris Johnson (Apr 19, 2007)

Your wifes Jealous???

Only for one reason...who's she bangin' besides you?

Think about it...


----------

